# TPF App and Voting Polls



## snowbear (Mar 11, 2017)

It seems that polls are not accessible from the TPF App (Android version tested).

There appears to be a work-around, though.  If you click on the three dot icon (other functions?) at top-right, then select "Web view", the thread will be opened in your browser (I had to select the browser on the first launch) and the poll is then visible and functional.


----------



## terri (Mar 11, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

